# Der Dampfer-Thread



## DataDino (20. Dezember 2017)

In Tabak-Geschäften tauchen immer mehr Displays mit kleinen Fläschchen auf. In deren Vitrinen steigt die Auswahl an E-Zigaretten stetig. Auch ich bin vor 4 Monaten umgestiegen und empfinde es definitiv als genau der richtige Schritt, um vom qualmen ganz loszukommen. Aber was hat es mit dem Dampfen genau auf sich?

Das Dampfen mit einer E-Zigarette ist ein vergleichsweise relativ neuer Weg, um dem Körper Nikotin zuzuführen. Aber es ist auch für einige ein guter Ersatz als Shisha für Unterwegs, da die Liquid's auch ohne Nikotin in den verschiedensten Aromen erhältlich ist. Es ist bekannt, das Nikotin ein Nervengift ist, welches direkt über die Lunge in die Blutbahn und von da aus in das Gehirn geleitet wird. Es kann dort beruhigende Auswirkungen haben, macht aber auch leider schnell abhängig. Es ist in der Summe also ein schädlicher Stoff. Bei Tabakzigaretten werden allerdings durch den Verbrennungsprozess hunderte von giftigen und leider auch krebserregenden Stoffen erzeugt. Vom unangenehmen Geruch (den man als Raucher stillschweigend hinnimmt) und den Ablagerungen ganz zu schweigen. Beim Dampfen wird hingegen eine Substanz aus Propylenglykol und pflanzlichem Glyzerin (Liquid) in einen gasförmigen Zustand gebracht (verdampft) und kann dann inhaliert werden. Die Basis dieser Liquids besteht im Regelfall immer aus den beiden Stoffen, kann aber auch Wasser enthalten. Durch Zuagabe von Nikotin und Aromen bekommt der Dampf Geschmack und den Nikotin, an den sich der Körper durch das Rauchen gewöhnt hat.

*Kleiner Hinweis zwischendurch: Auch Dampfen ist nicht gesund. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle, ob mit oder ohne Nikotin. Kinder und jugendliche sowie schwangere oder gesundheitlich stark beeinträchtigte (vor allem im Bezug auf Lunge und Herz-Kreislauf) sollten daher von beidem Abstand nehmen!!! Aber auch alle anderen, die noch nie geraucht oder gedampft haben, sollten es lassen. Auch wenn es in der Summe deutlich gesünder als das klasssische Rauchen ist, ist es noch lange NICHT GESUND!!!!

*Es wurde festgestellt, das der Dampf bis zu 95% weniger krebserregende Stoffe enthält und auch das passive Dampfen als unbedenklich einzustufen ist. Grund dafür ist, das die Partikel im Dampf flüchtiger Natur sind und sich nicht ablagern (und sich dementsprechend auch schnell auflösen), wohingegen die Partikel im Zigarettenrauch fester Natur sind, sich ablagern und dadurch auch die Lungen von Passivrauchern schädigen kann. Außerdem berichten viele Umsteiger, das sich ihre Kondition wieder verbessert habe und es auch weniger Probleme mit den Atemwegen gibt (Raucherhusten, rasseln in der Lunge, wenn der Körper zur Ruhe kommt, morgendliches Abhusten etc.). Und auch ich kann bereits Besserungen bestätigen.

Ein weiterer Punkt sind die Kosten. Die durch Tabaksteuern erheblich gestiegenen Zigarettenpreise sind irgendwann nicht mehr tragbar. Wenn man sich richtig informiert und offen an die Sache herangeht, dann kann die Ersparnis bei bis zu 80 % liegen.

Ich bin der erste, der die Hose hier runterlässt und offen aufzeigen will, was sich geändert hat:
*Vorher:*
*Zigaretten am Tag:* 20 - 22*
Preis pro Schachtel: *6  €*
Nikotin pro Zigarette: *0,8 mg*
Kosten pro Monat:* ca. 180 €*
Kosten pro Jahr:* ca. 2.200 €*

Nachher:
Liquid pro Tag: *ca. 3 ml*
Preis pro Liquid:* 4,99 €/10 ml*
Nikotin pro ml:* 6 mg*
Kosten für Coils: *2,59 € (1 Coil)*
Kosten pro Monat:* ca. 43 € (Nach Umstieg auf 5mg Liquid und Vorratskauf mit Staffelpreis nur noch ca. 19 €)*
Zu erwartende Kosten pro Jahr:  *ca. 530 € (inkl. ein Akku für etwa 10 €, den man unter Umständen nach einem Jahr wechseln muss), mit neuem Liquid dank Staffelpreis ca. 240 €

*Equipment:*
*Akkuträger/Body:* Eleaf iStick Pico
*Clearomizer/Verdampfer:* Eleaf Melo 3 mini mit 2 ml Tank
*Verwendete Coils:* 0,5 Ohm
*Eingestellte Dampf-Leistung:* 55 Watt
*Akku-Laufzeit:* Fast 2 Tage
*Anschaffungskosten:* Im Fachgeschäft ca. 70 € (Im Onlinehandel definitiv günstiger)

Mich würde einfach mal interessieren, was für Erfahrungen hier schon gemacht wurden und würde mich auch über einen angenehmen Dialog zu dem Thema freuen. Ich möchte aber dennoch vorab um etwas bitten. *Dieser Thread soll weder als Werbung für das Dampfen verstanden werden noch soll es jemanden, der weder geraucht noch gedampft hat, dazu verleiten, damit anzufangen. Von daher wiederhole ich nochmals:
**Auch Dampfen ist nicht gesund.  Dabei spielt es keine Rolle, ob mit oder ohne Nikotin. Kinder und  jugendliche sowie schwangere oder gesundheitlich stark beeinträchtigte  (vor allem im Bezug auf Lunge und Herz-Kreislauf) sollten daher von  beidem Abstand nehmen!!! Aber auch alle anderen, die noch nie geraucht  oder gedampft haben, sollten es lassen. Auch wenn es in der Summe  deutlich gesünder als das klasssische Rauchen ist, ist es noch lange  NICHT GESUND!!!!
*Deswegen bitte ich darum, Kommentare, die vom Inhalt her die selbe Aussage ansatzweise wiedergeben, zu unterlassen. Und erst recht dann, wenn man beschließt, dies auch noch auf eine abfällige Weise zu tun. Vielen Dank 

Lasst den Austausch beginnen und erzählt allen eure Geschichte, wenn ihr dazu eine habt. Freue mich drauf


----------



## DKK007 (20. Dezember 2017)

Ich möchte mal auf die Forenregeln hinweisen:


> Diskussionen über Betäubungsmittel, Alkoholexzesse oder sonstige Drogen sind zu unterlassen, soweit aus der Diskussion eine Verharmlosung, Verherrlichung, Anpreisung oder der eigene Besitz/Konsum hervorgehen. Diskussionen aus denen lediglich der Besitz oder nicht-exzessive Konsum von alkoholhaltigen Getränken hervorgeht, sind gestattet.


----------



## DataDino (20. Dezember 2017)

Sorry. Aber ich halte eine Einstufung dieses Themas unter diese Regel doch für extrem engstirnig. Es steht natürlich einem Moderator frei, das Thema mit einer entsprechenden Begründung zu schließen, auch wenn ich es wie schon gesagt für engstirnig halte.


----------



## EvilCloud86 (20. Dezember 2017)

Naja Zigaretten sind eine legale Droge und auch kein Rauschmittel. Außerdem haben E-Shisha´s was mit Technik zu tun.

Besitze selbst momentan:

Akkuträger: Voopoo Dragbox

Verdampfer: Uwell Crown 3 noch mit 0,5 Ohm Coils

Mische meine Liquids selbst.

Mfg


----------



## BlackAcetal (20. Dezember 2017)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal auf die Forenregeln hinweisen:


Sehe da kein Problem drin und wenn es eins gibt dann wird sich sicher ein Mod darum kümmern. Denn sowas ist schließlich deren Aufgabe und net die des einfachen Users 

Kannst du auch eine Verbesserung deines Geruchssinns feststellen? Vielen Raucher können ja kaum noch gescheit riechen. Deswegen störts die wahrscheinlich kaum dass die selber so nach Kippen müffeln


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Dezember 2017)

> Ein weiterer Punkt sind die Kosten. Die durch Tabaksteuern erheblich  gestiegenen Zigarettenpreise sind irgendwann nicht mehr tragbar. Wenn  man sich richtig informiert und offen an die Sache herangeht, dann kann  die Ersparnis bei bis zu 80 % liegen.


Ist nur eine Frage der Zeit wann sich der Staat die Ersparnis als Steuer holt.


> Naja Zigaretten sind eine legale Droge und auch kein Rauschmittel.


Ist wie mit dem Alk nur das man den komischerweise noch bewerben darf. Ein Forum hat auch eine gewisse Fürsorgepflicht besonders da es hier ja keine Zugangssperre für Kinder / Jugendliche gibt.


> Sorry. Aber ich halte eine Einstufung dieses Themas unter diese Regel doch für extrem engstirnig.


Die schon erwähnte Fürsorgepflicht dann schreibst du ja selbst noch zur Verharmlosung das E Kippen um einiges gesünder wären wegen weniger Schadstoffe. Nur was man dort quarzt ist ja nicht wirklich gesünder weil auf der anderen Seite wieder Bestandteile enthalten sind die auch schädlich genug sind und wer sein flüssiges Teer in der Bucht kauft wird nicht wissen was dort reingepanscht wird und die Kippen selbst können mit höherer Spannung mehr Schadstoffe freisetzen. Aus diesem Grund ist ein Thema zu " Suchtstoffen " ein zweischneidiges Schwert und dürfte daher keine hohe Halbwertszeit haben aber ich lasse mich mal überraschen was die Wach & Schließ davon hält


----------



## DataDino (20. Dezember 2017)

Mit dem Geruchssinn habe ich noch nie wirklich Probleme gehabt. Gerüche sind aber auch allgemein dafür bekannt, das sich der Geist schnell an die Signale gewöhnt. Viele Raucher bekommen es kaum noch mit, weil sie eben auch in der Butze qualmen und deswegen bei denen alles nach Kippen riecht. Ist nur Gewohnheit. Verändert sich der Geruch anderweitig negativ im Raum, dann rümpfen sie auch die Nase ^^

Was ich aber definitiv sagen kann ist, das seit ich mit dem Dampfen angefangen habe merke, das der Geruch von Tabakrauch immer störender und unangenehmer wird. Im freien geht es noch. Aber wenn man dann mal in einem Raum mit Rauchern sitzt und die qualmen, dann halte ich das kaum noch aus. Ist aber nicht nur auf den Geruch bezogen. Mir fangen sogar an, die Augen zu tränen. Verstehe nicht mehr, wie ich das 16 Jahre lang selbst ausgehalten habe. War schon komisch, beim Besuch von Freunden den Raum verlassen zu müssen. Aber 3 gegen 1 ist unfair. Da kann ich mit meinem Aroma nicht gegenan dampfen 



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Die schon erwähnte Fürsorgepflicht dann  schreibst du ja selbst noch zur Verharmlosung das E Kippen um einiges  gesünder wären wegen weniger Schadstoffe. Nur was man dort quarzt ist ja  nicht wirklich gesünder weil auf der anderen Seite wieder Bestandteile  enthalten sind die auch schädlich genug sind und wer sein flüssiges Teer  in der Bucht kauft wird nicht wissen was dort reingepanscht wird und  die Kippen selbst können mit höherer Spannung mehr Schadstoffe  freisetzen. Aus diesem Grund ist ein Thema zu " Suchtstoffen " ein  zweischneidiges Schwert und dürfte daher keine hohe Halbwertszeit haben  aber ich lasse mich mal überraschen was die Wach & Schließ davon  hält


Nehme es mir bitte nicht übel. Aber man sollte sich zu dem Thema schon vorab angemessen informieren, bevor man die typischen Massen-Medien-Argumente zitiert.
1. Man kauft sein Liquid nicht in der Bucht! Das Netz ist voll von Online-Shops, die sauberes Liquid verkaufen. Seit Mitte diesen Jahres ist dies übrigens auch staatlich reguliert. Außerdem bekommt man Liquids von renomierten Herstellern in nahezu jedem Tabakladen. Da ist mir bisher nicht ein Hersteller untergekommen, der unbekannt ist.
2. Findet kein Verbrennungsprozess statt. Bei der Verdampfung werden bei einem reinen Liquid nur die Inhaltsstoffe des selbigen verdampft und zersetzt. Im gegensatz zu den Tabbakzigaretten können daher nahezu alle Inhaltstoffe klar angegeben und benannt werden. Propylenglykol (PG), pflanzliches (vegetable) Glyzerin (VG), ggf. Wasser, Nikotin und das entsprechende Aroma (wenn man eines verwenden möchte). Inhaltsstoffe von Aromen sind wegen der extrem geringen Dosis (Machen zwischen 1 und 10 % des Liquids aus) im Regelfall unbedenklich und sind in der europäischen Aromenverordnung 1333-/1334-2008 geregelt, wobei man trotzdem gerade als Allergiker sich vorab informieren sollte, aus welchen Bestandteilen das gewünschte Arome besteht.
3. Wenn der Dampf abweichende Giftstoffe enthält ist der Grund dafür auf einen Handhabungsfehler oder Modded-Hardware zurückzuführen. Akkuträger und Verdampfer mit über 80 Watt sind zum dampfen überhaupt nicht nötig. Bei zu viel Leistung kann entweder der Draht ausglühen oder die Watte des Coils verkokeln. Bei diesem Prozess werden natürlich entsprechende Giftstoffe freigesetzt, die durchaus deutlich schädlicher sein können (zum Beispiel Blausäuren oder Amoniake). Wer aber eine Dampfe sachgemäß verwendet und ein Coil nach spätestens 4-5 Wochen wechselt bzw. neu wickelt, der wird damit keine Probleme haben. Nach Möglichkeit sollte man zudem versuchen, bei Fertigcoils immer die originalen zu verwenden. Für meine kostet das 5er Pack 12,99 und reicht für 5-6 Monate. Da gibt es keinen Grund, zu sparen und minderwertige nachbauten zu nehmen.
4. Sollte man sich vor dem Kauf einer Dampfe sowie den Liquids sich vorab ausgiebig beraten lassen und auch mehrere Meinungen zu dem Thema einholen. Leider sind häufig gerade in dünn besiedelten Gegenden die Verkäufer nur aufs verkaufen aus, können einem aber kaum etwas dazu sagen. Gerade zu beginn ist das ganze Fehleranfällig und wer da schon nicht gut eingewiesen wurde, der kann durchaus sich unnötig schaden. Aber genau für solche Situationen gibt es Fachgeschäfte (größere Tabakläden, für die man unter Umständen auch mal etwas weiter fahren muss) oder das Internet (vor allem Foren), wo man auch mal seine Fragen stellen kann.

Wir hier in DE haben allgemein zu vielen dieser Themen in den Medien eine nagative Grundhaltung und unsere Medien prügeln gerne mal für die Quoten und unter dem Deckmantel des Verbraucherschutzes auf Themen ein, die sie selbst nicht verstehen und entweder garnicht oder vollkommen falsch recherchiert haben. In anderen Ländern hingegen gilt die E-Zigarette als anerkanntes Mittel zur Rauchentwöhnung und wird dort überwiegend positiv aufgenommen.

Und was die verharmlosung angeht: Ich habe zwar gesagt, das die E-Zigaretten gesünder sind. Aber ich habe nie gesagt, das sie gesund sind. Und ich dachte das hätten die in rot und fett geschriebenen Passagen nochmal verdeutlicht.


----------



## P2063 (21. Dezember 2017)

ich hab vor über 10 Jahren gegen Ende der Ausbildung so ca 2 schachteln am Tag geraucht. Dann ein Jahr garnicht, mit Shisha angefangen, dann wieder auf der Arbeit ab und zu geraucht. Meine Lunge hat immer mehr abgebaut und ich hab irgendwann Asthma bekommen, dann hat es noch über ein Jahr gedauert bis ich obwohl ich "aufgehört" hatte im sinne von keine eigenen Kippen mehr kaufen mir auch von Kollegen keine mehr in der pause habe andrehen lassen. Ich rauche jetzt seit knapp 2 jahren gar nicht mehr und jetzt erst merkt man so langsam wie sich die Lunge erholt und ich nicht mehr täglich sprühen muss.

Was hat das ganze jetzt mit E-Zigaretten zu tun? Nun, ganz einfach: Für mich sind sie schlimmer als normale Zigaretten. Mag sein, dass sie weniger schädlich sind, aber bloß weil etwas weniger ungesund ist macht es das nicht gesund. Speziell in meinem Fall fühlt sich Dampf in der Lunge schlimmer an, als Zigarettenrauch. Wenn ich neben einem Dampfer stehe und was davon abbekomme ist das ein Gefühl als hätte man die Lunge voll Wasser, könnte nicht mehr atmen und würde ersticken weil man keine Luft mehr bekommt. Ich kann diesen dampf kaum wieder ausatmen.

Auch der Geruch ist für einen Nichtraucher bei weitem nicht angenehm. Er ist vielleicht angenehmer als Zigarettenrauch, aber hängt genauso penetrant an einem, besonders bei diesen Verdampfern die jede Disconebelmaschine in den Schatten stellen.

Also, bitte liebe Dampfer: Geht mit eurem Zeug in die Raucherzone (besonders am Bahnhof nervt das, es gibt überall Dampfer die meinen sie könnten mit ihrer Sucht den Nichtrauchern auf den Sack gehn) und verschont die unbeteiligten. Es kann jeder seine Gesundheit ruinieren wie er will, aber bitte ohne andere damit zu belästigen. Besonders Dampfer sind da meinem erleben nach wesentlich weniger verständnisvoll als Raucher weil sie sich immer in der Defensive sehen und ihr gedampfe als ach so toll gegenüber rauchen verteidigen müssen. Nein, ist es nicht, es ist auch bloß eine Sucht die denen, die ihr nicht fröhnen, auf die Nüsse geht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Dezember 2017)

> Nehme es mir bitte nicht übel. Aber man sollte sich zu dem Thema schon  vorab angemessen informieren, bevor man die typischen  Massen-Medien-Argumente zitiert.


Ich hatte mich dort angelesen und im Startpost stand nix drin das man zum schreiben erst alles auf der Welt gelesen haben muss und ev. sogar lange Praxis vorweisen muss. Meine Quellen waren ja auch nicht Titanic, MAD udn Co und niemand schreibt in seinem Artikel das er nur einen Joke macht, daher muss man sich einen gesunden Mittelweg such und sich selbst ein Urteil bilden. Ich persönlich mag den Abgasstrahl nicht und bleibe da dann doch eher der Verbrenner und es gibt bei mir auch Tabuzonen seit teilweise etlichen Jahren wie Wohung, Auto etc. Da es mehr als genug Bucht Junkies gibt denen etwas nur billig genug sein muss sollte man es nicht einfach lapidar vom Tisch wischen und Regularien zu umgehen erlebt man jeden Tag aufs neue


----------



## Joker (AC) (21. Dezember 2017)

P2063 schrieb:


> ich hab vor über 10 Jahren gegen Ende der Ausbildung so ca 2 schachteln am Tag geraucht. Dann ein Jahr garnicht, mit Shisha angefangen, dann wieder auf der Arbeit ab und zu geraucht. Meine Lunge hat immer mehr abgebaut und ich hab irgendwann Asthma bekommen, dann hat es noch über ein Jahr gedauert bis ich obwohl ich "aufgehört" hatte im sinne von keine eigenen Kippen mehr kaufen mir auch von Kollegen keine mehr in der pause habe andrehen lassen. Ich rauche jetzt seit knapp 2 jahren gar nicht mehr und jetzt erst merkt man so langsam wie sich die Lunge erholt und ich nicht mehr täglich sprühen muss.
> 
> Was hat das ganze jetzt mit E-Zigaretten zu tun? Nun, ganz einfach: Für mich sind sie schlimmer als normale Zigaretten. Mag sein, dass sie weniger schädlich sind, aber bloß weil etwas weniger ungesund ist macht es das nicht gesund. Speziell in meinem Fall fühlt sich Dampf in der Lunge schlimmer an, als Zigarettenrauch. Wenn ich neben einem Dampfer stehe und was davon abbekomme ist das ein Gefühl als hätte man die Lunge voll Wasser, könnte nicht mehr atmen und würde ersticken weil man keine Luft mehr bekommt. Ich kann diesen dampf kaum wieder ausatmen.
> 
> ...



Halten wir mal fest: Du hast als schwerer Raucher Asthma bekommen- und beschwerst dich, das das Dampfen dir nicht bekommen ist.....schlimmer noch: Jetzt mit militanter Hetze  (!) und den Gesundheits-Apostel spielen?
In wirklich JEDEM Dampferboard wird gesagt, das bei Gesundheitlicher Einschränkung (Asthma?) und einen sehr kleinen Teil der Bevölkerung (PG/ Glyzerin-Allergie) es Probleme geben kann, und ganz wichtig: 
*Niemals Rauchen und Dampfen gleichzeitig !*
Für deine Raucher- Karriere und Konsequenzen ist jeder alleine für sich verantwortlich. Von daher erspar mir dein Jammern. Und guck, das du gesünder lebst und nicht meine Krankenkassen Beiträge verplemperst.

Und übrigens: So verstehe ich auch den TE: Besser Nicht Rauchen und nicht Dampfen. Der Dampfer ist Mittel zum Zweck von den Pyros weg zu kommen- und das funktioniert. Das haben eben zB die Mediziner in England 
begriffen.


----------



## taks (21. Dezember 2017)

Manchmal gönn ich mir ein paar Züge weil es mich an Shisha rauchen erinnert ^^

Aber die meisten die ich kenne sind von Zigaretten zum Dampfen gewechselt und dann wieder zu den Zigaretten.
Es ist aus meiner Sicht auch einfach eine Abwechslung zu den Zigaretten und kein "Einstig zum Ausstieg".

Aber da ich Nichtraucher bin, kann ich das eher schlecht beurteilen


----------



## DataDino (21. Dezember 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Es ist aus meiner Sicht auch einfach eine Abwechslung zu den Zigaretten und kein "Einstig zum Ausstieg".


Für einen Nichtraucher ist es logischerweise nicht nachvollziehbar, wie einem das beim Ausstieg helfen soll. Denn leider gehen viele Umsteiger, die dadurch aufhören wollen schon mental falsch an die Sache heran und verstehen oftmals selber nicht, wie das helfen soll. Die sehen nur "hat auch Nikotin" und am ende denken sie sich, das sie auch genauso gut weiter rauchen können. Wenn du als unbeteiligte Person nur soclhe Eindrücke bekommst, dann nimmst du diesen auch auf. Vollkommen verständlich.

Ich nutze es zur Zeit als Alternative zum rauchen und werde mit der Zeit den Nikotingehalt reduzieren, bis ich irgendwann bei 0 angekommen bin. Viele sehen Nikotin als einzige Sucht, die bei den Rauchern herrscht. Allerdings teilt sich mit den Jahren, die man raucht die Sucht in 2 wesentliche Teile:
1. Körperliche Sucht: Nikotin
2. Geistige Sucht: Die Tätigkeit an sich. Beschäftigung von Hände und Mund. Gewohnheit. Leeres Gefühl, wenn man ohne Zigarette in einer kleinen Gruppe von Rauchern steht etc.

Genau deswegen funktioniert auch der kalte Entzug sowie das schrittweise reduzieren von Zigaretten, Nikotinpflaster und Sprays in den meisten Fällen nicht, da dann die Befriedigung der geistigen Sucht fehlt. Und genau daran scheitern die meisten Raucher. Den Körper vom Nikotin zu entwöhnen ist im Regelfall garnicht so extrem. Aber am Ende sich selbst von der Tätigkeit zu entwöhnen, sich in Momenten, in denen man rauchen würde, anderweitig zu beschäftigen und dem gewohnten Umfeld in der Rauchergruppe zu wiederstehen, ist das wirklich harte und es dauert oft sehr lange, bis man über diese Berge ist. Und es hilft den Betroffenen erst recht nicht, wenn man ihnen mangelde Disziplin oder fehlende Willensstärke vorwirft. Jeder empfindet die Qualen und Entzugserscheinungen anders und da die geistige Sucht eher psychischer Natur ist und jeder da anders tickt, kann man die Leute, die es nicht schaffen auch nicht pauschal abstempeln. Genauso schlimm ist es aber auch, ihnen bei der Äußerung, das sie aufhören wollen, um die Ohren zu hauen, das sie es eh nicht schaffen werden. Aber sehr viele außenstehende tun das immer und immer wieder (auch meine bessere Hälfte ist so eine), die einem mit solchen Seitenhieben direkt zu Beginn vor den Karren pinkeln. Aber die Medien sowie auch allgemein Werbung thematisieren grundsätzlich nur das Nikotin als den Suchtstoff. Dabei macht man sich beim Rauchen von so viel mehr Abhängig als nur dem gelben Gift.

Bei der E-Zigarette hingegen kann man den Nikotingehalt problemlos reduzieren (Bei Selbstmischern sogar extrem genau theoretisch bis auf 1mg genau), bis man bei 0 ist und befriedigt dabei weiterhin im gewohnten Umfang die geistige Sucht. Hat man nach einer gewissen Zeit (mehrere Monate natürlich - Rom wurde auch nicht an einem Tag erbaut  ) die körperliche Sucht hinter sich gelassen (dazu muss man aber schon einige Wochen nikotinfreies Liquid dampfen), kann man sich um die geistige kümmern und schrittweise das Dampfen reduzieren. Und wenn man es nicht schafft, auf das Dampfen zu verzichten, dann macht man eben weiter, so lange man die Finger von nikotinhaltigen Liquids lässt. Denn das Nikotin hindert einem ja nicht mehr daran, damit aufzuhören. Man könnte also wirklich sagen, das jeder Raucher, der auf das dampfen umsteigt und auch mit dem Geschmack zufrieden ist, schon einmal einen wichtigen Schritt getan hat, da man wirklich extrem viele Gift- und Schadstoffe nicht mehr hat. Und wer es schafft, schrittweise das Nikotin zu reduzieren und sogar problemlos über Wochen ohne auskommt, Der hat schon das schlimmste und gefährlichste abgeschafft. Ab diesem Punkt hat dann jeder immernoch die Möglichkeit sich zu entscheiden, ob er weiter dampfen will oder versucht, auch das abzustellen. Aber man kann sich auf jeden Fall sicher sein, das einem ab diesem Punkt der Entzug vom Nikotin dabei nicht in die Suppe spuckt.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (2. Januar 2018)

Ich will mal anfangen mein Liquid selber zu machen.

Verdampfer ist ein Pico25.

Habt ihr Empfehlungen an Basen? Ich hätte eine 70/30 mit mit 3mg Niktion verwendet. Da das Thema für mich aber neu ist, wollte ich mal abchecken was ihr so denkt.

Wie lange ist so ne Base haltbar? Wie viel Aroma sollte man reinmachen (vermutlich Herstellerangabe)?


----------



## DataDino (2. Januar 2018)

Wenn 3mg reichen, dann kann man das machen. Ich favorisiere 50/50 und peil immer 5-8 mg an. Allerdings muss man dazu mit 20mg Shots mischen, da höhere Dosen nur in 10 ml Fläschchen verkauft werden dürfen. Und da lohnen sich nur hohe Dosen zum mischen. Was die Haltbarkeit angeht, sind 24 Monate die Regel. Bei richtiger Lagerung sind aber 3 Jahre durchaus drin.

Die Menge vom Aroma ist natürlich vom eigenen Geschmack abhängig. Aber mehr als einen  Anteil von 15 % würde ich nie nehmen. Je nach Aroma sind mir da schon 10 % zu viel. Die Aromen sind vergleichbar mit Konzentraten. Wenn man es übertreibt, kann das Liquid ungenießbar werden. Und unbedingt an die Reifezeit denken. Mische das Liquid 3-4 Tage vorm Gebrauch, damit sich alle Komponenten in Ruhe verbinden bzw. setzen können. Ansonsten ist die Base zu dominant.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (2. Januar 2018)

Wenn es ok wäre bedarf der Satz "Allerdings muss man dazu mit 20mg Shots mischen, da höhere Dosen nur in 10 ml Fläschchen verkauft werden dürfen." weiterer Erklärung.


----------



## DataDino (2. Januar 2018)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Wenn es ok wäre bedarf der Satz "Allerdings muss man dazu mit 20mg Shots mischen, da höhere Dosen nur in 10 ml Fläschchen verkauft werden dürfen." weiterer Erklärung.


Basen mit Nikotin dürfen nur in Gebindegröße bis 10ml verkauft werden. Auf Grund dieser gesetzlichen Regelungen sind die Hersteller dazu über gegangen, die Dosierung auf 20mg/ml festzusetzen. Genauso wie bei den hochprozentigen Shots in der Kneipe, werden diese hochdosierten Nikotin-Basen Shots genannt. Hier einmal ein Beispiel: 6mg Liquid Base Set - 360ml ✅ | my-eLiquid

Dieses Set beinhaltet 360 ml Base bestehend aus 250ml Grundbase PG/VG sowie 11 Shots a 10 ml mit 20mg pro ml. Zusammen gemischt ergibt es eine Base mit 6mg Nikotin pro ml. Bei 360 ml Base kann man 40ml (beim selben Shop 4,99 € pro 10ml) Aroma nehmen (10%) und erhält haargenau 400ml fertiges Liquid. So bekommt man für ca. 38 € (18 + (4 x 5)) Liquid zusammen, für das man sonst 80 - 200 € in fertigen Einzelflaschen zahlen muss (2 - 5 € pro 10ml Flasche). Sparen kann man dabei ungemein ^^


----------



## BL4CK_92 (2. Januar 2018)

super vielen Dank 

kannst du den shop empfehlen?

Hab bisher bei zazo und dampfalarm bestellt.


----------



## DataDino (2. Januar 2018)

Es gibt sehr viele gute Shops. My E-Liquid hat ein riesiges Sortiment und gerade die Basen-Sets machen das ganze richtig easy. Mit dem Set wie im letzten Beitrag kaufste noch 4 von diesen Flaschen DIY Liquids | PE Flasche Dropperbottle 100ml  | my-eLiquid , suchst dir 4 Aromen in 10ml aus, kaufst diese Flasche Braunflasche PET 500ml mit Originalitatsverschluss und Kindersicherung  | my-eLiquid , um die Base mit den Shots zu mischen, füllst in jeder der 4 Flaschen eine Flasche Aroma, gießt dann die Flaschen mit der vorgemischten Base auf, schüttelst alle Flaschen einmal kräftig für je eine Minute, lässt es 3 - 4 Tage reifen und fertig ist der Vorrat für 3 - 4 Monate.

Ansonsten kann ich auch https://www.riccardo-zigarette.de/ empfehlen. Das sind die Shops, mit denen ich Erfahrung habe und bin mit beiden sehr zufrieden. Gerade fertige Liquids sind bei Riccardo in 10er Packs ab 1,99 € das Stück sehr günstig, haben aber immer 1mg/ml weniger Nikotin als bei den anderen.


----------



## 0madmexx0 (2. Januar 2018)

Hallo!

Als ehemaliger Raucher (ca 15 Jahre mit teilweise 2-3 Packungen am Tag) schaffe ich es nun seit ca nem halben Jahr ganz gut den normalen Sargnagel links liegen zu lassen.
Für mich ist es also eine (weniger schädliche) Alternative und versuche auf dem Weg davon los zu kommen.
Habe zuerst mit nem kleinen Dampfer angefangen mit max 30 Watt und bin vor kurzem auf einen sub ohm Verdampfer umgestiegen. Hab nun den Aspire NX75 mit Cleito Verdampfer.
Mischen tu ich selbst 80/20 VG/PG und von den Aromen her quer Beet. Wechsle relativ oft die Geschmacksrichtung.
Angefangen habe ich mit 8mg Nikotin und habs nun auf 2mg reduziert da mit dem neuen Verdampfer deutlich mehr Dampf entsteht und mir das sonst zu stark ist.

Gruß


----------



## DataDino (2. Januar 2018)

Der Dampf sowie auch die empfundene Stärke kommt allerdings auch vom hohen Glycerin-Anteil. 80 zu 20 ist schon ne Hausnummer. Aber es ist schön zu lesen, das die Nutzer das Prinzip bei der Rauchentwöhnung verstehen und der Umstieg nicht allzu schwer fällt. Wenn dann auch die Reduzierung des Nikotins gut läuft, dann hat die E-Dampfe ihren Zweck erfüllt. Außerdem schmeckt es auch meiner Meinung nach viel besser und riecht auch angenehmer. ^^


----------



## 0madmexx0 (2. Januar 2018)

DataDino schrieb:


> Der Dampf sowie auch die empfundene Stärke kommt allerdings auch vom hohen Glycerin-Anteil. 80 zu 20 ist schon ne Hausnummer.


Anfangs war ich auch mit 50/50 unterwegs, da hatte ich aber öfter das Problem mit auslaufenden und teils auch verbrannten Coils.
Die Mitarbeiterin im Shop hat mich darauf hingewiesen und seitdem funktioniert es ohne diese Probleme.

Mir viel der Umstieg nicht so schwer...  habe aber vorher den Zigarettenkonsum reduziert, die ersten zwei bis drei Tage sind ungewohnt aber dann läufts im Normalfall.
Die erste Offenbarung hatte ich, als nach ein paar Tagen der Geruchssinn wieder besser funktionierte. Mal sehen wie sich die nächsten Monate entwickeln, bin aber zuversichtlich


----------



## DataDino (2. Januar 2018)

Hmm komisch. Verbrannte Coils hatte ich bisher noch nie. Wenn man die Watte im Coil vorher betreufelt (bei den Cleito-Coils durch die Ritzen oder bei den Melo-Coils durch die Löcher), den Tank befüllt, den Airflow schließt, 10 bis 15 mal kräftig im ausgeschaltetem Zustand zieht, 30 Minuten wartet und dann mit niedrigster für das Coil geeigneter Stufe antestet, sollte da eigentlich nichts passieren.

Aber im Grudne haste dich ja eh schon daran gewöhnt. Von daher ^^


----------



## P2063 (3. Januar 2018)

Joker (AC) schrieb:


> Halten wir mal fest: Du hast als schwerer Raucher Asthma bekommen


und vor allem auch mit dem rauchen aufgehört



Joker (AC) schrieb:


> und beschwerst dich, das das Dampfen dir nicht bekommen ist


wo ist das problem dabei? Darf man etwa nicht die fehler der vergangenheit erkennen und andere davor warnen?



Joker (AC) schrieb:


> Jetzt mit militanter Hetze  (!) und den Gesundheits-Apostel spielen?


militant sind höchstens die dampfer die einem noch extra ins gesicht pusten wenn man ihnen sagt dass man die ******* nicht verträgt



Joker (AC) schrieb:


> Für deine Raucher- Karriere und Konsequenzen ist jeder alleine für sich verantwortlich. Von daher erspar mir dein Jammern. Und guck, das du gesünder lebst und nicht meine Krankenkassen Beiträge verplemperst.



ja, darum warne ich ja davor. was jemand in den eigenen 4 wänden macht ist mir egal, da kann jeder seine gesundheit runinieren wie er lustig will. mir gehts um den öffentlichen bereich wo man andere mit seinem verhalten beeinträchtigt. ich sehe das übrigens nicht als jammern, sondern möchte lediglich etwas mehr rücksichtnahme, sowas kennt man nämlich in der heutigen gessellschaft anscheinened nicht mehr. deinen rat dass ich gesünder leben soll kannst du dir sparen, das tue ich nämlich bereits seit geraumer zeit. ich brauch mittlerweile nur noch eine dose spray im jahr, abzüglich meiner zuzahlung bleiben knapp 10€ offen. bei aktuell ca 56 millionen versicherten koste ich dich also 0,00000017 cent im jahr. können wir gerne mit irgendwas verrechnen wenn du mal zum arzt musst.


----------



## derTino (12. Januar 2018)

Melde mich hier auch mal als Dampfer zu Wort.

Ich habe über zehn Jahre lang täglich eine Schachtel HB mittels Inhalation durch vorheriges Anzünden vernichtet. Seit Mitte November bin ich mit einem iStick Pico und dem Mello III und einem Nautilus 2 unterwegs.
War die ersten 2-3 Tage ungewohnt aber nun geht es ganz gut. Geruchs- und Geschmackssinn kamen nach rund 2 Wochen wieder bzw. reagierten empfindlicher als vorher. Luft holen wird auch immer einfacher. Und Zigaretten stinken einfach nur noch ekelhaft und schmecken gar nicht mehr. Weiß selber nicht, warum ich mir das so lange angetan habe.
Mische mittlerweile meine Liquids selber und bin momentan auch noch in der Phase des Abhustens. Lunge reinigt sich noch. 
Aktuell habe ich 50/50 mit 0mg im Tank. Damit halte ich es auch. Versuche die Dampfe als Hilfe zur kompletten Entwöhnung zu nutzen.

Achtung:
Auch wenn ich hier recht euphorisch schreibe - damit nimmt man trotzdem noch das Nervengift Nikotin zu sich. Ich mag niemanden zum dampfen, sei es nun mit oder ohne Nikotion, anstiften!


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (12. Januar 2018)

Moin Dampfers! 

Ich dampfe seit drei Jahren, vorher 20 Jahre Raucher, allerdings "nur" zehn Kippen am Tag.
Dampfen ist ne feine Sache, ne tolle technische Spielerei und kann ziemlich lecker sein, vor allem wenn man selbst mischt.

Dampfen hat mich völlig vom Rauchen entwöhnt und ich empfinde Zigarettengestank mittlerweile als widerlich.
Dampfen hatte für mich allerdings auch Nachteile, meine Schleimhäute vertragen es nicht so gut, insbesondere in der Nase, auch rasseln in der Lunge kam vor.
Mittlerweile konnte ich auch das Dampfen minimieren, so das ich es gar nicht mehr brauche im Alltag, dampfe nur noch als Genussmittel am Wochenende Abends zum Bierchen oder Wein.
Das ist auch verträglich für meinen Organismus.
Seit einen paar Jahren mache ich auch Ausdauersport und bin froh durchs Dampfen soweit vom Nikotin wegzukommen, hat nur Vorteile!

Vape on!!


----------



## fipS09 (12. Januar 2018)

Dann muss ich mich wohl auch "outen", dampfe seit knapp einem Jahr, vorher eine Schachtel am Tag. Bin mit einem iStick Pico mit Kanger Subtank Mini eingestiegen und Wickel den RBA seit dem ersten Tag selbst. Hab mir auch noch vor der TDP einen Liter Bunkerbase bestellt und mische selbst. Die Kostenersparniss und die gesundheitlichen Verbesserungen sind wirklich enorm, würde es jedem Empfehlen. Bin irgendwann auch von M2L auf D2L umgestiegen was mir Anfangs total seltsam vorkam.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (12. Januar 2018)

Das Wickeln habe ich auch mal gemacht aber so richtig glücklich wurd ich damit nicht.
Mit dem Cubis-Pro und der Egrip2 bin ich sehr zufrieden, benutzen beide die gleichen Coils, die auch ziemlich lange halten.
Auch wenn sich am Cubis die Geister scheiden, weil er ist ne Zicke, aber wenn man damit umzugehen weiß, bringt er Spass.

Direkt auf Lunge passierte bei mir auch ganz schnell, fast automatisch, ist erstmal komisch, aber nachher weisst du gar nicht mehr wie es vorher ging 
Schade eigentlich, dadurch kann ich meinen Nautilus nicht mehr dampfen.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (12. Januar 2018)

Dann auch mal meine Story.

8 Jahre geraucht, normal viel, so 30gr Tabak in 2 Wochen. Eigentlich immer selbst gedreht, meine Ersparnis zur Dampfe ist also nicht so groß.
Allerdings hab ich schon vor dem Dampfen mit dem rauchen normaler Zigaretten quasi aufgehört (lasst es 10 in der Woche sein, solange kein Alkohol im Spiel war).
Jetzt gar nicht mehr und dampfen tu ich auch nur wenn ich mal abends im ts mit meinen Jungs bisschen zocke.

Hab aber tatsächlich immer noch 3mg Nikotin im Liquid, würde aber nicht sagen das ich noch davon abhängig bin. Mag einfach nur den Nikotin Flash nach wie vor .

Viele meiner Freunde konnten durch vapen auch aufhören und machen es nur noch aus reinem Genuss. 

Bin erst letztens auf ein DL Gerät umgestiegen und glücklicher denn je. Der Dampf macht einen heiden Spaß 

Sent from my ONEPLUS 3T A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (12. Januar 2018)

Genau mein Ding 
Im TS am Weekend mit Bierchen und Co lecker dampfen bis man den Monitor nicht mehr sieht, oder den Airflow im Gehäuse durchs Seitenfenster beobachten


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (12. Januar 2018)

Ich find ja die Leute immer lustig, die so tun als ob sie sterben (sofort Husten und mit den Armen wedeln), wenn man in der Öffentlichkeit mit seiner 80/20-Mischung mal einen ordentlichen Puff Richtung Himmel macht und der Wind den Dampf dann zufällig in ihr Gesicht weht. 

Da wird man gleich doof angemacht was man sich dabei denn gedacht hätte... 

Der Satz "Was machst du den bei Nebel?"  ist bei mir zu solchen Menschen schon zum Standard geworden. [emoji38]


----------



## DataDino (12. Januar 2018)

Freut mich zu lesen, das ihr auch gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht habt.

*Mal ne kleine Anekdote:* Hier in unserer kleinen Stadt will das Thema nicht so richtig anlaufen. Die beiden Tabakläden haben keine Liquids. Die eine Ladenbesitzerin meinte doch glatt zu mir, das sie die Geräte ne Zeit lang gut verkauft haben. Dann kamen aber die meisten schnell zurück, weil es den Kunden immer verbrannt geschmeckt hat. Im krassen Gegensatz dazu eine Stadt weiter (nur ein bisschen Größer und auch nur 12 km entfernt) gibt es auch 2 größere Tabakläden. Die haben eine rieisge Auswahl an Liquids und der eine hat sogar Basen, Shots und Aromen zum selber mischen. Wenn man mit denen spricht, merkt man sofort, das die sich damit beschäftigt haben. In der Szene ist der Erfolg ganz klar von der Kompetenz der Verkäufer abhängig. 

Wenn mein aktueller Vorrat (ca. 150 ml mit 6mg) aufgebraucht ist, dann werde ich wohl auch mal mischen. Das sind dann etwa 40 € für 400 ml und 6 mg. So zahle ich für 200 ml um die 40 € fertig. 

Kann aber die aufkommende Abneigung gegen normale Zigaretten bestätigen. Es stinkt mittlerweile für mich extrem und habe letzte Woche, da ich vergessen hatte, meine Dampfe zu laden, eine Zigarette geraucht. Nach der Hälfte hab ich sie ausgemacht. Schmeckte überhaupt nicht mehr 
Den Rest des Tages musste es dann ohne Nikotin gehen. War aber garnicht so schlimm, wie ich es vermutet hatte. ^^


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (12. Januar 2018)

Nee, ist auch nicht so schlimm, spielt sich eh alles nur im Kopf ab 
Aber die Dampfer, die penetrant überall, ohne Rücksicht die fettesten Wolken dampfen, und das cool finden, nerven mich sogar.
Ich mein, Dampfen ist geil, tausend mal besser als Rauchen, aber es anderen aufzuzwingen ist auch scheiXXe!

Nen vernünftiger Offlineshop ist goldwert, solange man nicht bescheid weiß, aber es gibt ja auch viel Wissen online, welches man sich aneignen kann 
Einer der Pioniere YouTube


----------



## BL4CK_92 (13. Januar 2018)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Ich find ja die Leute immer lustig, die so tun als ob sie sterben (sofort Husten und mit den Armen wedeln), wenn man in der Öffentlichkeit mit seiner 80/20-Mischung mal einen ordentlichen Puff Richtung Himmel macht und der Wind den Dampf dann zufällig in ihr Gesicht weht.
> 
> Da wird man gleich doof angemacht was man sich dabei denn gedacht hätte...
> 
> Der Satz "Was machst du den bei Nebel?"  ist bei mir zu solchen Menschen schon zum Standard geworden. [emoji38]


Wenns dabei nach deinem Namen riecht wundert mich das nicht [emoji14]

Sent from my ONEPLUS 3T A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (13. Januar 2018)

Nein... es riecht nach Red Astaire von T-Juice.

Und sofern THC in Liquid Form verdampft wird riecht man gar nichts, das nur mal als Info nebenbei.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (14. Januar 2018)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Nein... es riecht nach Red Astaire von T-Juice.
> 
> Und sofern THC in Liquid Form verdampft wird riecht man gar nichts, das nur mal als Info nebenbei.


Danke für die Info [emoji57].

Aber damit hab ich mittlerweile auch aufgehört 

Red Astaire ist super, aber imo zu viel Anis. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS 3T A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (14. Januar 2018)

Ich kiffe auch nicht mehr, aber meinen Forennamen deswegen ändern... nö.


----------



## fipS09 (14. Januar 2018)

Ich finde Red Astaire super


----------



## Elistaer (24. Januar 2018)

Dann melde ich mich auch mal an. 

Geraucht bis letztes Jahr September dann den Anfang mit der JustFog J-Easy9 und seid 1 Monat die Stick V8. Mit dem selber mischen habe ich jetzt auch mal angefangen.

Das nächste wird ein Gemisch mit 2 Aromen (Menthol, Johannisbeere) bei der Frucht hat mich verwundert das man in Tropfen nicht mit % gerechnet hat.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (24. Januar 2018)

Nicht jeder kann mit Prozenten rechnen... Tropfen sind zählbar.


----------



## Magera (13. Dezember 2018)

ich grube mal ne grabe und buddel das thema mal wieder aus.

ich will gerade umsteigen. 
ich rauche jetzt schon ca 15 jahre, seit etwa 9 davon rauch ich etwa 20 am tag. (die roten)

ich beschäftige mich jetzt schon etwa 3 wochen damit, und komme nun zu dem punkt zu testen (einsteigersets gibts am 30 euro, das wäre mir ein "test" wert.)
ziel wäre es 2 wochen erstmal zu schauen ob ich doch wieder zur zigarette greife,  und wenn nicht, dann ggf ein wenig mehr zu investieren. 

ich stehe nur vor einem meiner ansicht nach großen problem.....
ich kann mich irgendwie nicht entscheiden bzw festlegen ob mtl oder dl dampfen. 

hatte hier irgendjemand da auch so seine probleme mit? und wie seid ihr zu einer entscheidung gekommen?


----------



## fipS09 (13. Dezember 2018)

Definitiv M2L falls du auch "normal" rauchst, oder atmest du den Rauch sofort ein bei der Zigarette? Für den Anfang sollte man versuchen das Rauchen so gut wie möglich 1:1 zu ersetzen, das erleichtert mMn den Umstieg enorm.
Ausprobieren kann man hinterher immer noch


----------



## Magera (14. Dezember 2018)

Gibt es denn Geräte die man mit der entsprechenden Coil einfach umbauen kann? 
(ich mein jetzt nach der Testphase)


----------



## INU.ID (14. Dezember 2018)

Da es ja auch zum Thema Dampfer (bzw. Dampf-Geräte/Mods) gehört, bin ich mal so frei: Achtung vor gefälschten bzw. "Fake-Akkus" !!! (18650/26650, Smartphone-Akkus usw.) [Update 19.08.18 - Warnmeldung von Amazon/Sony bzgl. Sony Konyon VTC 6 Akkus]


----------



## DataDino (14. Dezember 2018)

Magera schrieb:


> Gibt es denn Geräte die man mit der entsprechenden Coil einfach umbauen kann?
> (ich mein jetzt nach der Testphase)


Theoretisch kannst du den Verdampfer bei jedem Träger umbauen. Das ist kein Problem. Habe sogar mal den Melo 3 auf einer UWell Nunchaku getestet. Klappt astrein.
Ich bin allerdings direkt auf DL gegangen. Durch den größeren Durchmesser des Mundstücks saugt man instinktiv direkt in die Lunge. Eine wirkliche Umgewöhnung gab es da nicht. Allerdings sollte man seine erste Dampfe mit Bedacht wählen (genauso wie das Liquid). Denn das entscheidet, ob du dabei bleibst oder nicht. Wenn eine Dampfe zicken macht oder das Liquid ekelhaft schmeckt, dann kommt man schnell vom Pfad ab.

Ich würde also einen e-Zigarettenstore in der Nähe suchen und mir die Sachen genau ansehen und auch mit den Leuten dort sprechen. Mit denen das Thema zu bequatschen ist in der Regel absolut entspannt und meist kannst du da auch Probedampfen.


----------



## Desrupt0r (5. August 2020)

Moin zusammen, gibt es hier keine Dampfer mehr? Ich bin vor drei Monaten wieder auf den Dampfer-Zug aufgesprungen, seitdem habe ich keine Zigarette mehr angefasst!  

Dampfe aktuell den Geekvape Zeus als Sub Ohm, betrieben wird der Kopf mit einer Aegis Legend. Mein Bruder und ich haben letzte Woche angefangen selbst zu mischen, macht bisher echt Laune - geschmacklich leider noch etwas fad, bzw. einfach nicht so intensiv wie "Premium-Liquids".  Vielleicht sollten wir die Liquids einfach noch ein wenig stehen lassen, damit sie ordentlich reifen können.


----------



## -Shorty- (5. August 2020)

Das mit dem reifen lassen ist überbewertet, so viel passiert da nicht mehr. 
Wenn trotzdem nicht so recht passt, mal ne andere Base testen.

Bin immer noch beim Uwell Nunchaku und Nasty Juice Liquids.


----------



## fipS09 (5. August 2020)

Geekvape Aegis X mit Uwell Crown 3 und Red Astaire Liquid 

Hoffe der Aegis hält länger als meine vorherigen Akkuträger. Bekomme die Dinger immer kaputt.


----------



## Desrupt0r (7. August 2020)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Geekvape Aegis X mit Uwell Crown 3 und Red Astaire Liquid
> 
> Hoffe der Aegis hält länger als meine vorherigen Akkuträger. Bekomme die Dinger immer kaputt.



Habe meinen Aegis Legend schon seit 2-3 Jahren, sieht mittlerweile echt fertig aus aber er tut was er soll. Kaputt bekomme ich den nicht mehr  Falls dir der Crown 3 mal kaputt gehen sollte oder du Bock auf intensiveren Geschmack hast solltest du dir mal den Zeus anschauen - war im Vergleich zu meinem Crown 4 geschmacklich deutlich besser, obwohl der Crown 4 auch schon lecker ist. 

@Shorty: Uwell Nunchaku ist echt ein schönes Ding, mir persönlich aber zu teuer wenn man bereits Besitzer eines Akkuträgers ist


----------



## -Shorty- (7. August 2020)

Ich war so böse den vor Freigabe in China zu ordern, glaub 52€ komplett damals bezahlt.

Seit dem kaum noch Bedarf an größeren Akkuträgern.


----------



## fipS09 (7. August 2020)

Desrupt0r schrieb:


> Habe meinen Aegis Legend schon seit 2-3 Jahren, sieht mittlerweile echt fertig aus aber er tut was er soll. Kaputt bekomme ich den nicht mehr  Falls dir der Crown 3 mal kaputt gehen sollte oder du Bock auf intensiveren Geschmack hast solltest du dir mal den Zeus anschauen - war im Vergleich zu meinem Crown 4 geschmacklich deutlich besser, obwohl der Crown 4 auch schon lecker ist.



Der Crown 3 ist der Übeltäter der mir durch sein permanentes siffen die Akkuträger alle kaputt macht, deshalb hab ich diesmal einen mit IP67 gekauft. Meine Vaporesso Luxe liest seit zwei Wochen auch ohne Atomizer einen Widerstand aus.

Sifft der Zeus? Hatte ursprünglich schon überlegt mir den im Kit mit der Aegis X zu holen.


----------



## -Shorty- (7. August 2020)

Hm komisch, bei mir steht ein Crown 3 aufm Tisch, der Tankinhalt bleibt seit 3 Monaten unverändert.

Sicher dass es nicht das Kondensat ist, was sifft?


----------



## fipS09 (7. August 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Hm komisch, bei mir steht ein Crown 3 aufm Tisch, der Tankinhalt bleibt seit 3 Monaten unverändert.
> 
> Sicher dass es nicht das Kondensat ist, was sifft?



Ziemlich sicher, hab das Problem quasi nach jedem Nachfüllen. Unten ist immer Liquid bei den Luftlöchern. Das sifft dann durch den Pluspol in den Akkuträger. Hab schon sämtliche Dichtungen zwei mal getauscht und drehe den Verdampfer beim zuschrauben auf den Kopf, hat aber nicht wirklich geholfen.


----------



## Desrupt0r (13. August 2020)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Der Crown 3 ist der Übeltäter der mir durch sein permanentes siffen die Akkuträger alle kaputt macht, deshalb hab ich diesmal einen mit IP67 gekauft. Meine Vaporesso Luxe liest seit zwei Wochen auch ohne Atomizer einen Widerstand aus.
> 
> Sifft der Zeus? Hatte ursprünglich schon überlegt mir den im Kit mit der Aegis X zu holen.



Sorry für die späte Antwort: Habe den Zeus seit drei Wochen, da sifft nichts. Eigentlich kann er gar nicht siffen, da sich die Airflow über dem Tank befindet. Beim den meisten Köpfen ist die Airflow unten, dort sifft es hin und wieder raus. Es bildet sich ab und an Kondenswasser unten am Mundstück, ansonsten bleibt alles trocken.

Edit: Habe mir vor zwei Wochen meine ersten  DIY-Liquids zusammengemischt. Die Sachen waren lecker, aber überhaupt nicht intensiv und langweilig. Habe die Liquids gestern nochmal getestet und war einfach nur geflasht - 2 Wochen stehen lassen ändert den Geschmack komplett, schmeckt jetzt wie ein "Premium-Liuqid". Kann echt jedem empfehlen mal in DIY reinzuschnuppern, zumindest wenn man ein wenig Interesse daran hat und mit sowas auch Spaß haben kann. Für alle die wirklich nur ihre Nikotin-Sucht befriedigen wollen ist das wohl zu aufwendig.


----------



## Micha0208 (11. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe mit Zigaretten 2015 aufgehört.

Ich nutze zur Zeit die iStick Pico25 (mit dem Ello-Verdampfer + Hw1-Coils) zum dampfen. Mittlerweile nur noch 2mg Nikotin pro ml.

Seit ich mit den Zigaretten aufgehört habe, bin ich sportlich/körperlich deutlich besser zu wege.
Kann also nur empfehlen, das Dampfen als Alternative zum Rauchen wahrzunehmen.

Trotzdem sollte man daran denken, dass auch dampfen schädlich ist...
Es ist also keine Lösung unserer Nikotion-Sucht, sondern eher eine weniger tödliche...


----------

